# Undercover Tourist Tickets



## New2time (Feb 18, 2013)

When purchasing tickets through undercover tourist, will they be linked to or put on your room key just as if you purchased from disney???


----------



## rsackett (Feb 18, 2013)

Disney can add any UNUSED tickets on your room key at check in.  They will NOT add any ticket that has been used even for that day.

So to answer your question, yes Dissney will add unused tickets to your room key that you bought from UnderCover Tourist.
Ray


----------



## Amy (Feb 20, 2013)

New2time said:


> When purchasing tickets through undercover tourist, will they be linked to or put on your room key just as if you purchased from disney???



It's not automatic; you need to bring the tickets and ask the CM to put ticket into onto your room key.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 20, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Disney can add any UNUSED tickets on your room key at check in.  They will NOT add any ticket that has been used even for that day.
> 
> So to answer your question, yes Dissney will add unused tickets to your room key that you bought from UnderCover Tourist.
> Ray



Interesting - last time we went & stayed at the BCV we tried and were told they could not be added on - we had to keep and use the tickets we had.


----------



## Amy (Feb 20, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Interesting - last time we went & stayed at the BCV we tried and were told they could not be added on - we had to keep and use the tickets we had.



Curious when you tried this.  The BCV CMs had no problem adding our outside-broker-discount hopper tickets to our room key back in Dec. 2008.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 20, 2013)

They added ours in Dec 2011, no problem.


----------



## rsackett (Feb 21, 2013)

Ours were added February 2012, no issues.

Ray


----------

